# Perfect Yellowstone Trip...GO!



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

The wife and I are putting together a week in and around Yellowstone slated for the first week in June 2019. We are a family of four with a 10 and 6 year old. We were planning at least one day floating the Pacific to Deadman’s Bar section. Is there anything else we should paddle? Should we put-in or takeout anywhere else? We are planning on being in the park for three days or so. 

Thanks for any insights! 

Josh


----------



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

*Grand Teton / Jackson / Yellowstone*

Hi Josh,

June is my favorite month here in the Tetons. Great time to come visit; everything is green, the mountains are still snow capped, and the rivers are all running full. 

Regarding Yellowstone NP, unfortunately there is no paddling allowed on rivers other than the Lewis channel connecting Lewis Lake & Shoshone Lake. This is a great section for canoes/kayaks but not a raft. Paddling across Lewis Lake is required to access the area. Otherwise you could plan a "protest paddle" on some of the other great stretches of rivers in the park...but you could be fined and banned for life. 

Regarding Grand Teton NP, there is paddling allowed only on the Snake River. You mentioned a popular stretch, Pacific Creek to Deadman's. This is indeed a beautiful stretch of river with fantastic Teton views. This section is known to have braided channels and numerous snags/strainers in the form of massive pine trees. While not as challenging as the Deadman's to Moose stretch, it can be quite technical during June flows depending on the day and the location of the migrating strainers. It is probably class 2 water, but has challenges and dangers that require class 3 decision making skills in my opinion. Consider launching below the dam to extend the trip a little and paddle into Oxbow bend to take in the vista of Mt. Moran. Hitching for the shuttle is possible as long as you're not in a huge hurry.

The Snake River also has stretches in the Jackson area that are worth checking out including the Hoback River tributary. There are both scenic and whitewater opportunities. If you are paddle enthusiasts you could easily spend two days here on these runs. 

Beware of required boat stickers. Yellowstone and Grand Teton both have their own required sticker and require the State invasive species sticker. Waters outside of the park require only the invasive species sticker. I highly recommend ordering these in advance if/where possible to avoid detours to ranger stations, lines, etc. Lastly, be sure to check river levels / conditions before you launch each day.

Enjoy!


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

THANK YOU, Windriver!!!


----------



## Pickle-D (May 6, 2009)

Putin has some ideas: Go soon, and maybe a little fracking.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WisFEkwRlQ


----------



## montanatommy (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Josh,
June is usually high water season on the Yellowstone and is on the north boundary of YNP.
If your experienced with white water The town stretch through Gardiner would be fine for your young-uns unless the water is particularly high. Just check with the river company's in Gardiner. Otherwise you can camp & launch from Carbellas river access & is a beautiful float through paradise valley with camp sites throughout the valley. No rapids. There are other launch points throughout the valley also. I'd suggest launching from Emigrant (Just down the road from Chico hot springs resort) Maybe a camp at Pine creek where there's a KOA on the river with cabins. Past that camping is sparse except on islands. But there are also vacation rentals along the way, too.
The town of Livingston is at the other end of the valley and a beautiful float from there also. Very few accommodations down river for a while from there. 
Hope that helps from my neck of the woods.
Tommy


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Camping on any of the islands below Livingston is fantastic and we've had wildlife experiences that would make David Attenborough blush. You never really hear the highway but there are some spots where the trains are noticeable. My kids are 11 and 7 now and they cut their overnight teeth on the Yellowstone.

If you are into something a bit more adventurous, consider making the journey a couple of hours east for the Stillwater. Feel free to PM me if you want some more detailed information and I'm sure we could float along as local support if you were interested.


----------



## kayakingkate (Mar 16, 2004)

We floated the Hoback July 4th week last year and really enjoyed it. Bouncy class 3. We put in at the road to the hot springs - which are worth a trip. 

We split it into two shorter day trips. We had kids along 8-11 and they took turns SUPing and duckying down it.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

We did a few overnight trips on the Yellowstone last year. Plenty of little islands to camp on from Carbella to Livingston. If you look closely on google map, you can see some tents/ rafts on a few islands. Great alternative if you don't pull a Smith river permit.


----------



## blackfly (Mar 1, 2018)

You could also look at floating the Shoshone outside of Cody Wyoming. I have not floated it in June so I am not sure of the water level, but could provide rapids and good fishing. It would also allow an opportunity to visit the Buffalo Bill Center of the West. It is a huge museum. Head down town later for an old fashion gun fight in front of the Irma Hotel. Could be a fun couple of days for the kiddos.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

walterwhite said:


> We did a few overnight trips on the Yellowstone last year. Plenty of little islands to camp on from Carbella to Livingston. If you look closely on google map, you can see some tents/ rafts on a few islands. Great alternative if you don't pull a Smith river permit.



True enough, but those small camps are often not there during early June runoff. I'm not saying not to do it just to be aware that you may have to go to a plan B.


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

*Thanks for all the input!*

I appreciate all the beta.


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 30, 2017)

HIGH WATER! I'd avoid the Hoback that time of year. Conant to Buyington on the Snake can be a fun float at high water, 23 miles in about 4 hours!


----------

